# Removing the Sun Visor from a 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Eco



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Here's what it looks like on the back and a closer look at the clip you need to use the needle nose pliers on. Just open the pliers up as much as you can inside the slot then squeeze the two sides of the clip inside the slot. It will then pop right out. To replace, just push it back in until the clip snaps back in then replace the 3 screws and then push the trim piece back on.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Been a while since I swapped a broken one out, but I think you might need to rotate it slightly clockwise while you squeeze the clips in the slot together.


----------

